# Zkramer Damascus Nakiri



## esoo (Jun 7, 2022)

So here is quick review based upon initial opinions and a few first uses

TL;DR: an okay knife if you don't pay full retail.







Bought this from Homebutcher when the had it on sale and I could also stack with a whole store coupon.

Basic specs: 160mm cutting edge, 53mm high, 212g. Balance point is between the heel and bolster.

With the weight, it presents itself as a nice heavy nakiri. I'd like the balance point a bit further forward to make it feel a bit more powerful for the weight, but nice overall (and I generally don't like balance points this far back). Initial carrots cuts went well and was able to do a brunoise quite nicely. The ZKramer actually cut better than my Raquin through the carrot.






Generally the fit and finish is decent, but I would say not up to par if you'd paid list. The spine and choil and rounded but the transition from both to the blade face is 90 degrees. This makes it nice enough to hold, but if you run your finger from the blade face side to the spine/choil, you feel a hard edge. Handle is nicely shaped, but I can see a where the bolster is not 100% flush with the tang. The Damascus does drag and stick with product

Only distal taper is on the tang - to the tip is completely flat. Grind is flat ground from the spine to about 5mm from the edge where it convexes. Thinness at the "shinogi" could be better - from my recollection the Miyabi SG2 get thinner so no reason for it to be as thick. A good thinning would help the performance. That said, maybe they keep this thick due to the target audience. The knife does feel solid and I would feel comfortable handing it to most of my non-knife aficionado friends and not worrying about it coming back with a chip

After using the knife a few times, I realized something felt a bit off about the edge. It sometime sounded thinner than I expected in board contact. Looking at it under the light, I noticed that there was a wire edge running down the length. I stropped it on 1u diamond and figured I was good. Next use, I realized I hadn't gotten rid of the issue and this was what the edge looked like






You can see the wire edge/burr. I took the knife to a 3K diamond stone and took that edge off. Cuts paper way more cleanly now.

At this point, I'm trying to decide to I keep this a project knife (thinning/etching) or move it along. Either way, I think for the price I paid as a heavyweight SG2 nakiri it's not that bad. It suits the target market (those coming from thicker German knives). But if you're going to pay full retail for it, that's insane. There is so many better knives to be had.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 7, 2022)

esoo said:


> I think for the price I paid as a heavyweight SG2 nakiri it's not that bad. It suits the target market (those coming from thicker German knives). But if you're going to pay full retail for it, that's insane. There is so many better knives to be had.


That sums up my thoughts about pretty much any ZKramer knife I’ve had my hands on…


----------



## esoo (Jun 7, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> That sums up my thoughts about pretty much any ZKramer knife I’ve had my hands on…



I’ve now had the Stainless/Fc61, Damascus and Carbon. I like the carbon - there is a bit of life and soul to the blade and they are fun to use. The one I have I use as my beater so I haven’t thinned it, but I’ve heard they become quite good with a thinning. The FC61 version of the same knife was a dull soulless thing that was just not worth using or doing anything with. The Damascus could be something good if some work was put into it. 

I value the carbon above the Damascus and the plain stainless not worth the effort.


----------

